# نكتة تجيب شلل لسامعها



## menaashraf2009 (19 يونيو 2008)

بصوا محدش يزعل نكتة أخر رخامة
:smi411:​:heat::smi411:
*مرة واد نجح فى أولى أبتدائى بباه قاله تطلب أيه الولد فاله عايز كورة زرقة قاله ماشى وجابهاله
          نجح فى تانية أبتدائى بباه قاله عايز أيه الولد قاله عايز كورة زرقة قاله تانى وراح جايبهاله
          نجح فى تالتة أبتدائى بباه قاله عايز أيه قاله كورة زرقةقاله ماشى وجابهاله
          نجح فى رابعة و خامسة قاله عايز أيه قاله كورة زرقة قاله أفف ماشى جابهاله
     جه نجح فى سادسة أبتدائى قاله أطلب بقى حاجة كبيرة قاله عايز كورة زرقة قاله طيب جابهاله
          نجح فى أولى و تانية أعدادى قاله عايز أيه قاله كورة زرقة قاله حاضر و جابهاله
     جه نجح فى تالتة أعدادى قاله عايز أيه أجيبلك عجلة قاله لا عايز كورة زرقة راح جابهاله
          نجح فى أولى و تانية ثانوى قاله عايز أيه قاله كورة زرقة قاله حاضر وجابهاله
     جه نجح فى تالتة ثانوى قاله عايز أيه أجيبلك عربية قاله لا عايز كورة زرقة
          نجح فى 1و2و3و4و5 جامعة وكل مرة يقوله عايز كورة زرقة
     جه نجح فى سادسة جامعة راح جابله كورة زرقة من غير ما يطلب وأدهاله قاله أنت كل شوية تطلب كورة زرقة ليه قاله هاقولك لما أرجع ممكن تدينى مفاتيح عربيتكقاله خدها
     راح عمل حادثة بالعربيةوأتنقل المستشفى بباه مش يدخل يقوله ألف سلامة لأ دخل يقوله أنت بتطلب كورة زرقة ليه
الواد قاله أنا هه بتطلب هه كورة زرقة هه علشان هههههههه الواد مات وأبوه معرفيش ليه كان بيطلب كورة زرقة*






أنا ضربت اللى قالى النكتة دى​


----------



## القسيس محمد (19 يونيو 2008)

انا بحمد ربنا انى بقرأها مش بسمعها من حد
كنت خليته فعلا طلب كوره زرقه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ثانكس على النكته اللى جابت لى السكر


----------



## احلى ديانة (19 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: نكتة تجيب شلل لسامعها*

لا بجد ريلى ريلى يعنى انت لو كنت قدامى ما كنتش هعرف انا هعمل اية
انا ابن عمى مرة كنت مشغول ضحكنى نزلت علية بالقلم علطول

وحيات الغالين عندك اضربنى الى قالك النكتة دى


----------



## R0O0O0KY (19 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: نكتة تجيب شلل لسامعها*



> *أنا ضربت اللى قالى النكتة دى*​



*يعنى انتة جاى تقولهالنا علشان نضربك

هههههههههههههههه

شــــكرا ليك يا مينا​*


----------



## menaashraf2009 (20 يونيو 2008)

شكرا لرددكم
عايز تضربنى يا roooooooooooooooky
أنا ضربته يا أحلى ديانة أضربه تانى
أنتم لو كنتم بتسمعوها زى ماقالها كنتوا هتتشلوا


----------



## kokielpop (20 يونيو 2008)

*:budo:  انا هموت نفسى احسن 
سبونى عليه :t32: 

شكرااااااااااااااااا جدااااااااااااااااااااا مينا على النكته الحلوة دية :yahoo:​*


----------



## menaashraf2009 (23 يونيو 2008)

*أنا هاجبهولك تموتهkokielpop​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: نكتة تجيب شلل لسامعها*

*محدش يحوشنى سبونى عليه 
حرام عليك خد هنا 
انت مش تضرب الواد انت تديله بالكور فى وشة ​*


----------



## menaashraf2009 (1 يوليو 2008)

*أنا لو ضربته بالكور فى وشه هايوروم 
شكا لمرمورك يا engy_love_jesus​*


----------



## jumanji (4 يوليو 2008)

:01964e~163::110105~127:
ميرسى بجد  يا مينا ربنا يخليك للمنتدى و لينا :1286b2~161:


----------



## مارتريم مجدي (4 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: نكتة تجيب شلل لسامعها*

مرسي يا مينا .........مارتريم


----------



## sara A (4 يوليو 2008)

قولى أنت نجحت ولا لسه علشان أجيبلك أممممممممممم
كوره زرقه
كوره زرقه كوره زرقه كوره زرقه تصدق قربت ألسع
ربنا يسامحك ويسامح اللى قالهالك


----------



## menaashraf2009 (10 يوليو 2008)

شكرا لمرورك يا jumanji


----------



## menaashraf2009 (10 يوليو 2008)

شكرا لمرورك وردك يا مارتريم مجدي


----------



## menaashraf2009 (10 يوليو 2008)

شكرا لردك الجميل يا sara A وأنا نجحت​


----------



## dr.kirols (10 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: نكتة تجيب شلل لسامعها*

انا هونت على نفسي و قريتها من الاخر


----------



## رشا الحبوبة (11 يوليو 2008)

جتلى المرارة وشلل الاطفال انبسط خلاص ههههههههههههههههههههههه:act23::t19::a82::t32:ld::59::big33::big61::070104~242::01A0FF~139::110105~127::10_9_209[1]::12BF86~159:


----------



## said fared (11 يوليو 2008)

ارحمنا يرحمك ربنا ده لو اشوفه اللي بيقول الخنقه دي كنت اعضه في لسانه


----------



## مارى ام يوسف (11 يوليو 2008)

سلام المسيح
يعنى اللى حصل معاك بتعمله فينا انا جبتها من اولها لاخرها علشان اعرف هو ليه بيختارها وفى الاخر يموت قبل ما يقول يستاهل
شكرا يا اخ على الشلل خد بايدى بقه:fun_lol:


----------



## just member (11 يوليو 2008)

*الله*
*بقولك اية مافيش نكتة ارخم من دى *
*ههههههههههه*
*بهزر طبعا اها*
*شكرا حبيبى *​


----------



## menaashraf2009 (12 يوليو 2008)

يا ريت كلكم عملتوا زى dr.kirols مكنتش أضربت بالكور لحد ما وشى ورم ​


----------



## كوك (12 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: نكتة تجيب شلل لسامعها*

ميرسى اوى



 وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## menaashraf2009 (12 يوليو 2008)

شكرا لردك يا كوك


----------



## menaashraf2009 (12 يوليو 2008)

*شكرا لرددوكم و لمن قرأ و لم يرد*​


----------



## maro_12 (13 يوليو 2008)

thank u


----------



## مسيحيه وافتخر (20 يوليو 2008)

هههههههههههههههههه


ليش هيج يالله 

حرام اريد اعرف ليششششش


----------



## dodoz (20 يوليو 2008)

thx


----------



## menaashraf2009 (23 يوليو 2008)

*شكرا لردك يا رشا الحبوبة *
*هاتى أيدك*
*حاسبى كنتى هاتقعى*​


----------



## menaashraf2009 (23 يوليو 2008)

*شكرا ليك يا *said fared *و قولى أزاى تعضه فى لسانه علشان أعضهولك*​


----------



## menaashraf2009 (23 يوليو 2008)

شكرا ليك يا Come With me
فى أرخم بس لو حتطها هأكتبها فى يومين و مش هتفهم منها حاجة​


----------



## menaashraf2009 (23 يوليو 2008)

شكرا يا مريم أم يوسف على شللك قصدى ردك الجميل​


----------



## menaashraf2009 (23 يوليو 2008)

thank you maro_12​


----------



## menaashraf2009 (23 يوليو 2008)

معليش يا مسيحيه وافتخر​


----------



## menaashraf2009 (23 يوليو 2008)

thank u dodoz​


----------



## menaashraf2009 (27 يوليو 2008)

*شكرا ليكم*
*ربنا يبارككم*
:yaka::15_3_36[1]:​


----------



## Esther (28 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: نكتة تجيب شلل لسامعها*

لو سمحت ماحدش يحوشنى سبونى عليه 
الله يسااااااااااااااااااااااااااامحك يا شيخ ​


----------



## menaashraf2009 (6 أغسطس 2008)

*شكرا Esther لردك الجميل*
:t16::big29:​


----------



## yerigagarin (6 أغسطس 2008)

*علي فكره 
الولد قبل ما يموت قالي علي السر 
بس حلفني مقولش لحد

شكرا لمجهودك ​*


----------



## amjad-ri (8 أغسطس 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههه

انت  لو كنت  جنبي  

بس ربنا سترها معاك

هههههههههه​


----------



## menaashraf2009 (9 أغسطس 2008)

*شكرا yerigagarin على ردك بس المفروض ما تحلفش*​


----------



## menaashraf2009 (9 أغسطس 2008)

*نورت الموضوع يا amjad-ri *
*كويس أن أنا مش جنبك*​


----------



## kalimooo (10 أغسطس 2008)

menaashraf2009 قال:


> بصوا محدش يزعل نكتة أخر رخامة
> :smi411:​:heat::smi411:
> *مرة واد نجح فى أولى أبتدائى بباه قاله تطلب أيه الولد فاله عايز كورة زرقة قاله ماشى وجابهاله
> نجح فى تانية أبتدائى بباه قاله عايز أيه الولد قاله عايز كورة زرقة قاله تانى وراح جايبهاله
> ...



بالفعل جابت اجلي
ههههههههههههه

​


----------



## menaashraf2009 (2 سبتمبر 2008)

*ألف سلامة عليك أنشاللة اللى قالهالى*
*شكرا لردك يا   كليم متى*​


----------

